# MB Trading



## galumay (15 July 2014)

Hi all, did a search but couldnt find anything specific about these guys, (maybe "MB" is too short as a search term??)

I have gone through an account application with them for my SMSF and they seem well set up, the web platform is great for a Mac user like myself.

Has anyone here got an account with them and if so how do they find them to deal with?


----------



## Joe Blow (15 July 2014)

*Re: MB Broking*

Hi Galumay, I can't find a business named MB Broking in Australia. The closest I can come up with is MB Trading, which is an overseas based forex broker.

Do you have any additional information?


----------



## galumay (16 July 2014)

*Re: MB Broking*



Joe Blow said:


> Hi Galumay, I can't find a business named MB Broking in Australia. The closest I can come up with is MB Trading, which is an overseas based forex broker.
> 
> Do you have any additional information?




Joe, my bad, it is MB Trading, they are an overseas broker. Are you able to change the title for me please?


----------



## tjpj1919 (13 October 2015)

Hi Guys,

 Is anyone on here with MB Trading?

I'm having major problems trying to get my money from them and I'm starting to think the worst.


----------



## Joe Blow (13 October 2015)

tjpj1919 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is anyone on here with MB Trading?
> 
> I'm having major problems trying to get my money from them and I'm starting to think the worst.




Sorry to hear about your experiences with MB Trading. I'm not a client but I did a search and the more recent reviews out there are not so positive: http://www.forexpeacearmy.com/public/review/www.mbtrading.com

I hope you manage to get your money out of them. Please be sure to let us know how you go.


----------



## sinner (13 October 2015)

I have an account with them, no problems so far, but the account is for stocks not FX.

Can you describe your major problems in a bit more detail?


----------



## tjpj1919 (13 October 2015)

sinner said:


> I have an account with them, no problems so far, but the account is for stocks not FX.
> 
> Can you describe your major problems in a bit more detail?




I have withdrawn money before and never had a problem but that was before they stopped credit card transactions.

I'm glad to hear you haven't had any issues that makes me feel a bit more comfortable. I probably overreacted writing 'major' but their slow responses dealing with them over the last month have been tiring. 

 I will speak to them tonight and hopefully everything will be cleared up.

 Sorry if i have caused you any unnecessary  concern.


----------



## tjpj1919 (13 October 2015)

Joe Blow said:


> Sorry to hear about your experiences with MB Trading. I'm not a client but I did a search and the more recent reviews out there are not so positive: http://www.forexpeacearmy.com/public/review/www.mbtrading.com
> 
> I hope you manage to get your money out of them. Please be sure to let us know how you go.




 Thanks for the link, i haven't really experienced any of those issues with them to be honest though.

 I will post back as soon as i know whats going on, cheers.


----------



## tjpj1919 (17 October 2015)

Turns out that it was my bank that has been causing all my problems and not MB Trading. 

 One person at the bank telling me one thing then someone else telling me another and neither of them are correct. 

 On a side note 60 days to bank an international check seems incredibly unreasonable in this day and age, not to mention the unpredictability of the market that could cost you or i guess make you money. Might be a very long 2 months.


----------

